# Barkiest breeds



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I saw this online today "5 barkiest dog breeds". 
I was actually surprised the toy poodle is on the list.
Do you all think that is true? I never had a toy poodle but had pomeranians, which also are perceived to be "yappy", and they were generally quiet. I never thought of toy poodles as being a barky type dog.

http://shine.yahoo.com/pets/5-barkiest-dog-breeds-142400573.html

Can't get the link to work, so here is the article

By Samantha Drake | Pet360.com 

Which are the dog breeds that bark most? That's a tough question to answer because every dog is different. It also depends on your definition of a dog that barks "a lot."
Dogs bark for myriad reasons. They can be bored, lonely, or hungry; they can need to go outside or want to play with you; or they see a stranger, an animal, ...or a piece of paper. Not all barking is bad, of course. For watch dogs, barking is a necessary behavior, and not an annoyance.
Generally, dog breeds that bark the most are not limited to little "yappy" dogs, either. Dogs that bark come in all shapes sizes; so the too little ot too much barking is really the product of training, or lack thereof. 

Here are five dog breeds that bark more than most:
1. Beagles. Bred for hunting, beagles are known for barking at anything that moves. In fact, Snoopy may be the only beagle who doesn't bark much. 
Read More: All About Beagles 
2. Wire Fox Terriers. Another hunting breed, a bored Wire Fox Terrier is a barking Wire Fox Terrier, particularly if left outside for long periods. 
3. West Highland White Terrier. Barking is one of the Westie's favorite means of communication, so if you want your Westie to keep it down, you'll need to focus on teaching her what's proper. 
Read More: All About West Highland Terriers 
4. Miniature Schnauzer. Like many dogs, Miniature Schnauzers are smart. This breed can quickly figure out how to manipulate his people by barking to get what the wants! 
Read More: All About Miniature Schnauzers 
5. Toy Poodle. Toy Poodles are believed to be one of the most easily trainable breeds, which will come in handy because they also love to bark.
Dogs of any breed are going to bark, and some will bark more than others. Figuring out why your dog barks will go a long way towards training her to bark less often, or to stop barking when you tell her to.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So far Misha is not a barker...my chihuahua's on the other hand...sheesh!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

If toys were bred down from the other sizes wouldn't it make sense that all sizes were barkers? Unless, those with small dogs have different rules regarding barking? (I.e., she's a toy therefor she barks) but those with large loud barkers are diligent to shoosh the barking early on?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know that I agree with this list. I had a beagle and know several others and they are not all that barky except when hunting. Swizzle can be barky when he is with my niece's rat terriers but at home he doesn't bark that much. Why aren't Shelties on this list - they are very vocal. Many of the terriers I have met are barky. My guess is this list is subjective and not based on testing.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have known some beagles and they were very barky. But that's expected since they do bark when hunting. I agree that Shelties and other herding breeds are barky too. I didn't think tpoos should be on this list either but it's good to know that your dogs aren't excessive barkers.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I think it depends on the owner. My dogs have never been allowed to bark a lot. I too think that it a very subjective article. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Only one out of 6 of mine has been a yapper, but most are talkers - like they will bark at me with different intonations trying to communicate with me!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Having been around a lot of dogs from working in grooming salons and the vet clinic, I think this is a very accurate list, though I'd also put huskies and basset hounds in the list.

ETA: WFT are pretty uncommon, so I can't base anything on that part of the list.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I have 2 toys. They are almost 9 months old in a few days. They are sisters, but are polar opposites of each other. Missy barks all the time. Ash rarely barks. I suppose Missy barks enough for the both of them. She barks at anything and everything. Today she was focused a pineapple sitting in the counter. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've often heard that toy and smaller "cutesy" breeds often bark because their owners let them get away with it. I don't know if I agree with that, but we've had five dogs - poodle mixes and toys - and they've all barked at some extent. 

Ryker (toy) is a major barker. I'm actually okay with this to an extent - we live in a town that has a lot of break-ins - because he's a watch dog for us. He's not perfect, but if I command him (by saying "Enough") he will stop barking on the 1st or 2nd command.

Ryker is also very stranger wary and big dog wary. He had some bad incidents with big dogs as a pup. Also my brother (who owns two boxers --- ages 5&6 and still aren't housebroken) thinks that all dogs are the same. So he thought it was okay when Ryker was a two pound puppy to rough house with him, stamp his sneakered feet in his face and bark at it. Needless to say, while I love my brother, he is not allowed unsupervised near my dogs.

Cash so far isn't a barker unless he wants to communicate - to get down from the couch or if he has to go potty while he's crated. He will let out a soft bark when someone steps on our property, but it someone walks by he just freezes and watches them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It might depend somewhat on the individual, although some dogs (aka hounds) are bred for their voice so you can't blame them for loving to bark! We have some a ways down the street, I love the sound of them baying when the coyotes come around. However, Maddy could be yappy if we didn't constantly work on it and discourage that tendency. She's also verbal in general, she groans, moans and growls all the time to try to tell us things (like can I please have a bite? or can you get my toy which is stuck under the sofa?)


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and why aren't Dachshunds on the list? We walk by them every day and we live next to one...talk about barky.

I have also seen a lot of barky mastiffs (there are four of them on our block - two pull at the chains so bad when we walk by that I bring pepper spray). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know about toy poodles, but schnauzers made the list, and Ive had 2 and they didnt bark much at all.

And Lou and Apollo are not big barkers. But Lou has been barking a bit more since we got Apollo. Before him, I had heard her bark probably 4 times in 6 months LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes! Definitely agree with the toy poodles having a high tendancy towards barking, but why aren't shelties (which at least locally are the #1 breed going through debark surgery around here) on this list?!? After all, the #1 way they use to move sheep is their voice is it not?!

Rebecca


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I have 2 toys. They are almost 9 months old in a few days. They are sisters, but are polar opposites of each other. Missy barks all the time. Ash rarely barks. I suppose Missy barks enough for the both of them. She barks at anything and everything. Today she was focused a pineapple sitting in the counter. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is often said that when you have two one will be quiet and one will be a barker and that. Is definitely the case around here - Teaka is the first I have ever had that is an inappropriate barker who will not hush though.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_Also my brother (who owns two boxers --- ages 5&6 and still aren't housebroken) thinks that all dogs are the same. So he thought it was okay when Ryker was a two pound puppy to rough house with him, stamp his sneakered feet in his face and bark at it. Needless to say, while I love my brother, he is not allowed unsupervised near my dogs._
I'm friends with a guy at work that is like that. I brought my 5 lb Pomeranian in after a grooming app't one day and he thought he could play with her like he did his 60 lb lab. He only managed to frighten her.
I agree that training has a big part in problem barking. Good to know that this study is not accurate. Some time in the future I'd really love to add a toy poodle to our family, but Lily is so quiet, (never even barks when other dogs are barking at her!) we are pretty spoiled.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

No, I don't find that to be true at all. I have two toy poodles that seldom bark. 

My blind girl has just started barking when she needs assistance or hears or smells something strange. When she smells somethng she will bark and raise her nose in the air and if she hears something she will bark and cock her head from side to side. That nose of hers saved me from a grease fire. 

The smaller one only barks if someone she does not know comes into the house or if someone approaches me and she is on the ground. She will stand between me and that person and bark for them to back away from me. Once they have backed away she will put her paws on me asking to be picked up. 

My husband works a 4pm to midnight shift and if he has a late case and gets home after midnight, if she does not recognize him, she will bark like crazy all the while pouncing on me to get me up (she can put a lot of weight in those two little front paws). 

My Pomeranian on the other hand barks at everything, squirrls, possum, racoons, you name it, whenever he goes outside. He gets so worked up he won't listen and I have to physically carry him in the house to make him stop.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy barks whenever he hears a car beep lock, when someone enters the home, and if there is loud chatter nearby outside. All pretty reasonable times to bark in my opinion.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> _Also my brother (who owns two boxers --- ages 5&6 and still aren't housebroken) thinks that all dogs are the same. So he thought it was okay when Ryker was a two pound puppy to rough house with him, stamp his sneakered feet in his face and bark at it. Needless to say, while I love my brother, he is not allowed unsupervised near my dogs._
> I'm friends with a guy at work that is like that. I brought my 5 lb Pomeranian in after a grooming app't one day and he thought he could play with her like he did his 60 lb lab. He only managed to frighten her.
> I agree that training has a big part in problem barking. Good to know that this study is not accurate. Some time in the future I'd really love to add a toy poodle to our family, but Lily is so quiet, (never even barks when other dogs are barking at her!) we are pretty spoiled.


Ugh! Why don't people realize that small dogs see the world so much differently than large dogs? Because of what my brother did, Ryker now barks uncontrollably when he's around. He'll bark for three minutes flat and then my brother will yell for him to shut up. I've tried explaining that it's because Ryker is terrified of him....some people just don't get it.

Yesterday two strangers came to the door and Ryker could hear them talking
to my mom. He didn't bark once. He'll bark if someone walks into the house though.

Honestly, and I don't speak for all toy owners, I think some of us appreciate the barking. Obviously it has to be controllable. But our 7 pound dogs aren't going to scare away an intruder like a big dog will, but they will give us a heads up! 

I hope when you're ready Lily's Mom, you'll consider a toy. I'd recommend if you want certain personality traits waiting until the toy is 12-14 weeks at a breeder because certain traits start to show.

And we're the exact opposite. I've had toys all my life and am considering a standard way down the road. And then I ask myself: "What am I going to do with a dog that big?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Caniche said:


> Honestly, and I don't speak for all toy owners, I think some of us appreciate the barking. Obviously it has to be controllable. But our 7 pound dogs aren't going to scare away an intruder like a big dog will, but they will give us a heads up!
> 
> I hope when you're ready Lily's Mom, you'll consider a toy. I'd recommend if you want certain personality traits waiting until the toy is 12-14 weeks at a breeder because certain traits start to show.
> 
> ...


Yes, I always said my Pom was a great alarm system, but at 5 lbs, she was not going to scare too many people  I had a sign on my back door "Don't trip over the guard dog". 

After my Pom passed away, I wanted to get a standard poodle, but couldn't imagine having a "big dog". We have had poodles and poodle mixes over the years so happily we found Lily and at 13 lbs she is perfect 
Can't picture having a dog that can counter surf. It's bad enough that Lily can jump up on tables, LOL!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Yes, I always said my Pom was a great alarm system, but at 5 lbs, she was not going to scare too many people  I had a sign on my back door "Don't trip over the guard dog".
> 
> After my Pom passed away, I wanted to get a standard poodle, but couldn't imagine having a "big dog". We have had poodles and poodle mixes over the years so happily we found Lily and at 13 lbs she is perfect
> Can't picture having a dog that can counter surf. It's bad enough that Lily can jump up on tables, LOL!


Ahh I have to say this. My standard poodles paws have NEVER touched the counter tops  they also dont steal anything from the coffee table in front of the couch. And hey, I can carry my spoos they are big but not heavy! 55lbs aprox. And if I trip over and fall on them (I'm clumsy) they are fine and they just think I wanna play wrestle. And it's more to hug!!! Think about that... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max is a spoo and is a barker, but only if he has something important to say.  

Yesterday at the vet, he was so excited to see his buddy the vet, he barked to him not at him. Vet said it made him happy, because Max is a happy dog with a happy heart lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

We had to train Pippin to stop barking, but I wouldn't say she ever did it excessively. When we moved house she was barking more but now she's got used to things she's quietened down again. She does bark at what I consider appropriate times - door bell etc - but will quiet on command unless she's really excited.

Pushkin, on the other hand, who is a miniature - blinkin' barks at EVERYTHING! And often for a reason that is apparent only to him... Once we find out what is triggering it, and he's settled in a bit more we will tackle it.

Maybe all size poodles have the propensity to be "barkers", depending on lifestyle and training, but I guess some humans are chattier/crosser/noisier than others!! LOL


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"...but I guess some humans are chattier/crosser/noisier than others!! LOL"_
Haha, Very true!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Peeves both can be quite barky, but generally only when a cat is on the lawn or people are walking on our side of the street or come up our walk. When we walk through our neighborhood the most barking at us is from a house full of mini doxies.

And really?? Shelties not on the list. They are always noisy before, during and after their agility runs!


----------

